# Neue Seite öffnen in bestimmter grösse?



## 2Pac (12. Oktober 2002)

gibt es sowas das ich eine Seite bzw. ein Fenster in einer bestimmten grösse per PHP öffnen lassen kann? Weil ich hätte gerne so gemacht fals in einer datei welche ausgelesen wird 5000 steht soll eine kleines Fenster kommen (Art wie Werbung) und da soll dann ein Formular reingeschrieben werden...Bitte um hilfe


----------



## cocoon (12. Oktober 2002)

Direkt mit PHP sicher nicht, da PHP serverseitig läuft. Neue Fenster würde ich dann mit JS öffnen:


```
var new_win = window.open();
```

Als Paramter kannst Du URL, Titel, Breite, Höhe und einige Features (Scrollbars, Statuszeile etc.) angeben.


----------



## pxlArtizzt (12. Oktober 2002)

jupp... geht nur mit JavaScript. 
Siehe auch http://www.teamone.de/selfhtml --> Beste Dokumentation dazu!


----------



## 2Pac (13. Oktober 2002)

also ich hab mich jetzt ma kundig gemacht wegen dem Javascript schön und gut nur habe ich jetzt noch ein Problem. Dieses Script lässt ein Fenster ja immer öffnen nur soll es ja nur dann geöffnet werden, wenn in einer txt datei 5000 steht. Das Javascript teil sähe so aus:


> <html>
> <head>
> <title>
> Popup
> ...


z.B.
Wie soll ich das da machen? Einfach ein extra script anlegen welches so aussehen könnte?:


> <script language="php">
> if ($counter == 5000)
> {
> echo "<BODY onLoad='fenster()'>";
> ...


Kann man das so machen????


----------



## pxlArtizzt (13. Oktober 2002)

hmmm....


```
<html>
<head>

<script language="JavaScript"> 
function fenster() {
window.open("zielseite.htm", "popupname", "width=800,height=500");
} 
</script> 

</head>

<body> 

<?
if ($counter == 5000) echo "<script language='JavaScript'> fenster(); </script>";
?>

</body>
</html>
```


ich glaub, das müsste funktionieren!


----------



## 2Pac (13. Oktober 2002)

klappt nicht  weiss net warum


----------



## pxlArtizzt (13. Oktober 2002)

kriegst du eine Fehlermeldung oder passiert einfach gar nichts?


----------



## 2Pac (13. Oktober 2002)

passiert gar nix aber unten im browser steht Fehler...


----------



## pxlArtizzt (13. Oktober 2002)

hmm... vielleicht lags an den ' bei Javascript:


```
<?
if ($counter == 5000) echo "<script language=\"JavaScript\"> fenster(); </script>";
?>
```

was spuckt der Browser denn für ne Meldung aus, wenn du auf das kleine Fehler-Icon klickst?


----------



## 2Pac (13. Oktober 2002)

es gibt ja zwei varianten mit php zu arbeiten stimmts? einmal mit <script language="php"></script> und einmal das andere was du gemacht hast wenn ich mit dem <script language.... mache dann ist es z.b. auch so das er nicht klar kommt mit dem beiden </script> (einmal das php und einmal das javascript)...


----------



## pxlArtizzt (13. Oktober 2002)

weiß nich, daran kanns meiner meinung nach nicht liegen, weil du die </script>'s schon in der richtigen Reihenfolge hattest...

aber ich hätte da noch ne Möglichkeit 


```
<?
if ($counter == 5000) {
echo "<script language=\"JavaScript\">";
echo "  window.open(\"zielseite.htm\", \"popupname\", \"width=800,height=500\");";
echo "</script>";
}
?>
```


----------



## brÅinstorm (13. Oktober 2002)

```
<html> 
<head> 
<title> 
Popup 
</title> 
</head> 
<body<?php
if($counter == 5000) echo ' onLoad="fenster();"';
?>>
<script type="text/javascript"> 
function fenster() 
{ 
window.open("zielseite.htm", "popupname", "width=800,height=500"); 
} 
</script> 
</body> 
</html>
```


----------



## pxlArtizzt (13. Oktober 2002)

muss da die funktion nicht schon im header definiert werden?


----------



## brÅinstorm (13. Oktober 2002)

AFAIK nein.


----------



## pxlArtizzt (13. Oktober 2002)

*schäm* ... was heißt AFAIK???


----------



## brÅinstorm (13. Oktober 2002)

as far as i know


----------



## pxlArtizzt (13. Oktober 2002)

danke!!!


----------

